# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Do t'ua dija per nder.

## JuliusB

Kam per te bere 1 projekt n lidhje me moshen e popullsise nqs eshte ne rritje apo ne renie. Ajo cka do doja nga ju eshte qe te me percaktonit
inicialet e cdo antetari te familjes suaj , moshen dhe gjinine.
Ju lutem neqoftese doni dhe keni kohe me ndihmoni.

----------


## [Perla]

Merr per baze te dhenat e instatit - regjistrimit te popullsise  :xx: 

http://www.instat.gov.al/al/home.aspx

----------

